# My lawn is dying



## Melissa Barnes (May 14, 2019)

My lawn is dying 😭
Hi there. Please can someone help us 🙏. We live in South Africa, Durban, Pinetown in Paradise Valley. We are unsure what this creeper or weed is. It has taken over our lawn and seems to be killing it. We are unsure if it is Creeping Jenny or Creeping Chalie 🤔, and don't know how to get rid of it. We spent most of today digging up what covered our grass from the patio steps to the blue line. Our grass is now in a terrible state 😢 Any help would be greatly appreciated🙏 Kind regards Melissa


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

Is there a type of grass that is similar to Kudu? I'm not familiar.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That appears to be some type of clover but I'm not sure. What herbicides do you have access to? Triclopyr could possibly take it out.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That appears to be some type of clover but I'm not sure. What herbicides do you have access to? Triclopyr could possibly take it out.


As well as the grass. I would recommend trying to figure out what type of grass you have first (if there's anything left worth saving), and then start working on herbicides that might work to control the weed.

edit - @Melissa Barnes that certainly appears to be St Augustine grass (that's what we Americans call it, Buffalo in Australia), and it can be sensitive to many herbicides. Atrazine may be your safest bet to try first, if you have access to it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That appears to be some type of clover but I'm not sure. What herbicides do you have access to? Triclopyr could possibly take it out.
> ...


Good point. Can't find anything on Kudu grass. I wonder if it's Kikuyu grass?


----------

